# Detailer's Domain: A pair of RS4's - Wash and Wax



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Click here to see the complete article


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice work Phil!


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Great work Phil!! Cars look amazing :thumb:


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

I love RS4'S, the avus silver is particulary nice, lovely work on both.
Einzett doing its magic, there stuff is pretty awesome TBH:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job buddy.


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Very good job, I like:argie:


----------

